# DSLRs Remote for Android Smartphones



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 16, 2013)

Did anyone use this app (DSLRs Remote) on a Samsung Smartphone
(found at https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.ALNAQEEB.DSLRsRemoteSam&hl=en) ... if you've used it, can you post how you made it work?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 17, 2013)

No one used this app before?


----------



## DKN (Sep 17, 2013)

I didn't use it. But I can suggest this one as the best remote control app

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.chainfire.dslrcontroller&hl=en


It works via OTG cable on samsung smartphones and it even works via wifi on certain cameras. Let me know if you can make it work.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion ... I already have that app plus several (wired, wireless & the CamRanger) remote controllers ... but I was looking at this app as it works through IR, that too with a smartphone (something we all carry with us all the time), so I have a "back up" remote all the time just in case I forget my regular remote triggers.


----------



## jonathan7007 (Sep 18, 2013)

I use dSLRController as does the other poster. But I write to add that YouTube was -- at least a while back -- full of examples of people using this app one their Android phones for camera control. There is also a long thread on XDA Developers Android forum which is dedicated to questions to the developer (he answers the posts every few days) and details about making it work when it is not just easy out of the box.

I like your idea of the unit as a backup to wired shutter release. I think my DroidX is a little too far back in its OS to run the dSLRController software (on "Gingerbread" Android.). Which Samsung phone are you trying to implement?

But I have ordered a Samsung Note3 and anticipate running the camera on that sometimes. The programmer's site lists compatible phones. I hope the Note3 is on it! (Yeah, I should have looked first...)

I tether to either a Win7 laptop or my Android Transformer TF101 tablet.

Please keep us up to date on how you do this.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Sep 18, 2013)

jonathan7007 said:


> Which Samsung phone are you trying to implement?
> Please keep us up to date on how you do this.


I installed it on Samsung Galaxy Mega 6.3, the app is just $1.50 (or something like that), and the developer states that it works on that phone but I know I'm missing something to make it functional, so I was hoping someone in CR could help out. If I figure out how to make it work, I will definitely post it here.

No offense to all the Android fans but I don't really like the Android eco-system ... but I like that fact that Android phones have big screens (when you are getting old like me, eye sight can be a pain in the ass) and a big screen is a very BIG deal on the field for people like me ... I used to carry an iPad mini, iPhone, plus the wallet, the reading glasses, car keys/house keys and not to mention all the camera gear ... but the Mega eliminated the need for me to carry the iPhone and iPad so I just sold my trusty iPhone 4S and iPad mini and bought the Mega. But I really like and only use apple products for everything else, but Apple is freaking stuck with the stupid small screens on their phones for some reason ... but the day they make a phone with at least 5.5 inch or bigger screen I'm going back to using iPhone ... till then I'm off iPhones.


----------



## ss396s (Sep 18, 2013)

I got it to work on my 5d III. You have to turn on the IR. Don't know if this is the only way, but
http://www.dslrfilmnoob.com/2012/06/24/ir-remote-focus-startstop-recording-canon-dslr/

It does not seem to have the half press for focus that I can tell.


----------

